# What did you say?



## tshadowchaser (Feb 17, 2002)

About a year after I had started studying sikaran I was competing in a karate tournament and my wife (who always went with me) was standing on the side lines watching. As I got up to the line to fight she looked at the man standing beside her and  said "that's not even going to be close. My husband will mop the floor with that guy". 
well it was a good contest but I did win. After shakeing hands with the other gentelman we both headed off to the sidelines.Me to stand with my wife ,him to talk with his instructor. Yes you know it, his instructor was the gentelman my wife was talking with.
When the contestant I had sparred with bowed to his instructor my wifes face got beet red so I asked what she had said. The instructor, Laughing by this time,retold  what had happened. My wife asked him why had not said anything and he replied that it was just to wounderful to see a wife so happy and one who had so much confidence in her husband.
We became friends with both the instructor and the student but neither of the ever let her forget our first meeting.
Shadow


----------



## Rob_Broad (Mar 9, 2002)

Open Mouth.  Insert Foot.  Yum Yum toe jamis tasty.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 10, 2002)

True
But then I consider all of the people she brazenly walked up to and started asking Questions. Her actions got me noticed by some powerful people in the "Karate" world at that time. She opened mny doors for me that I would never have opened because she was not a student.
 She figured if everyone onthe floor was paying respect to someone or a couple of people maybe they knew something. Sh would simply walk up to them and say :exchuse me but could you tell me what my husbandis doing wrong . He's the one over there.
Her bluntness and inocence made them look and the questions she asked must have been the right ones.They led to my studying my present art for thirty years and many friends. 
Shadow


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 12, 2002)

Sometimes, they open doors for you that you yourself never thought of.  

I had a grandmother like that...would talk to almost anyone.  Was very much missed when she died.


----------

